# Living and let die



## Alberta (May 27, 2004)

I try to write my story, happened far away in Germany:

In summer of 2000 I decided to share my home with a cat. So I went to the cat-shelter and there was a proud and strong, tabbied (?) tomcat called "Tarzan", 8 years old. When I visited him, while talking to the woman of the cat-shelter, he jumped on a board and headbutt me loving. Sure, he wanted that I took him home, I did.
I gave him the name "Rudi", because my uncle Rudi also was a strong and proud Person. This cat was the first in my household and I am so proud that he lived here. We spent a harmonious life. He was a kind of sunshine. When I get akes by menstruation he kneaded my abdomen as if he knew that this would be better than each hot-water bottle. He kneaded the pain away, best medicine of the world. In winter of 2000 I thought he must get a companion and I brought him a nice she-cat called Dolly. Rudi wasn't able to accept her, I think he hated her. We tried for 6 weeks, but unfortunately she had to go. Rudi was getting ill. He refused food. He lost lot of his proudly weight and got thinner and thinner. The vet made lots of examinations and an operation made clear: he had cancer, a big tumor underneath the liver. I had to gave the final okay.

In my sorrow I realized that it would be better to let another lonesome cat find a new home. So in February 2002 I took Sammy back home, about 6 years old, a tabbied tomcat who suffered from pancreas insufficiency. Stupid me, I thought he is ill and I know it already. Sammy visible enjoyed his new living conditions and he got more healthy, needed less enzymes/medicine. We lived an amusing and harmonious life and spent a wonderful summer.
On april 2003 I offered him the possibility to share his life with another cat. After I spent three times at the cat-shelter to come to know this cat, I took "Mariechen" home, an ex-straycat about 6-8 years old. Obvious she lived long time in the streets, she got only half a tail, missing some teeth and being very, very, very shy! Sammy accepted her nearly at once. They spent a lot of time together and Mariechen was in love with Sammy. Me, I spent a lot of time on my knees to contact her, blinking and speaking with a soft and calm voice. After a long while there was the first permission for petting. Only one month later Sammy got ill, refused food... The vet made lots of examinations and an operation made clear: he had cancer, a tumor at the gall. The second time they told me that it would be non-operable.

The following time was very hard, my little shy she-tiger cried in the night. She shouted and mourned for Sammy. That let me feel a breaking heart... I knew she would die for suffer if I wouldn't gave her the chance to live with a cat. So I remembered the black tomcat at the cat-shelter, Mariechen liked him very much. I talked to the woman and she also thought that it would be the best. So I went there and spent an hour with the candidate. A very beautiful, 14 month old tom. The woman told me his story and I was really astonished: He is born at the cat-shelter, 12 weeks old a couple took him home but gave him back because of "being too wild". So he spent a time at the cat-shelter and one lady took him with. After about 3 month she brought him back because she was pregnant. So this wonderful cat passed three times at the cat-shelter and two times at a new "home"!!! In the age of 14 month!!!!
While spending one hour together we (the cat and I) came over that he moves in a new home.
Mariechen was delighted, yes she was. This black cat I called Caballito, because he behaves like a little horse and Caballito is the meaning of just in spanish. We lived almost 6 month together, Caballito and Mariechen were a different but accepted couple. Suddenly she went ill. I brought her to two different vets and afterwards to the clinic and Mariechen was diagnosed with FIP. They put her to sleep. I thought that there were no more tears in my eyes, good gracious - there were. These cats really lived a short time here, but they conquered my heart!
Suddenly Caballito lived alone. He got nervous, meowed a lot, run up and down. Each of my steps were followed. He was very thin and it was difficult to feed him. I took him to the vet and they checked the blood. The parameter didn't let think of FIP.

November 2003 a little 7 month old run-wild tomcat came into our home. He was born in an area of gardens and the cat-shelter picked him up in the age of about 4 month. He did not know humans or he didn't accepted them. He spit and growled like a big dog. It seemed as if he was hating me. So I spent a lot of time on my knees and I contacted him in a cat's behavior. It worked. His name is Matou, the french word for tomcat. But the best thing is, he loves Caballito and Caballito loves Matou. 

Now we're in summer of 2004 and I enjoy my life with two handsome cats. Both(!) are tender, funny, loving and I hope they are healthy. I hope now there is the time for me and my cats to live a happy life together.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Oh my goodness youve had awful luck, good for you for being able to pick yourself up and try again! I truly hope your two furrbabies will live long happy lives with you and each other. You made 3 kitties last years wonderful and full of love, you should be so proud!


----------



## Alberta (May 27, 2004)

Hi Payge!

Thank you for your friendly words and your patience to read this long and bad-grammatical text.

In the last years I learned a lot about "living and let die", but I also learned to appreciate the impressing cat's soul. These cats who lived here and died too early, they are unforgettable. These unique two cats now in my life are so important, that I enjoy every minute we have.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Your story reminds us all to not take one minute with our furrbabies for granted. Part of the reason I prefer to get younger cats (less than 2 years old) is I was so traumatized when the cat I had my entire life as a child died when I was 13 (he was 19). I knew it was coming long before it did but it still hurt a lot. I cannot bear the thought of going through that again but I take comfort in knowing it will hopefully/probably be a long time away with Envy and Chaos.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Live and let die*

Alberta, what a sad story  
You seem to have a real gift for getting these poor little creatures to trust you and to live happily together. What bad luck that they all had such health problems.
I hope Caballito and Matou will live long and happy lives.

seashell


----------



## mfhutchinson (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow!! You are very stong person. I cried through you whloe story and don't know if I could have done that. You have remined me how great and wounderful our pets are. They give us uncondtional love and respect. To bad people were not like that!!!! Thank you for shareing your sad,but very inspiring story!!!! I hope your little ones live a wounderfull and long life with you and togeather!!!


----------



## Bunnycat (Aug 16, 2004)

Aww, that's such a sad story, but rest assured that all those cat's were very lucky to have such a caring, dedicated person as yourself looking after them.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Alberta. I am so proud of you. So many times people don't want to take older cats. You have given many cats a loving home in their later days. 
Good for you. The Cat God looks with love on you.


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

You must be so amazingly strong of heart to not give up. You've had such wonderful animals come in to your life, even for a short time, and you were wise enough not to let their short lives with you deter you from adopting another cat in need. 

You story is wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alberta (May 27, 2004)

Thank you all for these friendly and sympathetic words!

I have to tell you now, my cats are still alive!!

Caballito lives here since nearly 18 month and it's the longest time a cat resist in my home. He seems to be okay, just a bad cold he suffers from, but antibiotic seems to be successful.
Matou completed 13 month out here and he enjoys the living in a flat (?) without the outdoorliving (?). All these question-marks are because I don't know if it is the right description in english, excuse me.

These guys are funny and loving. I really enjoy every time with them. If I would have let the sorrow be stronger, I wouldn't be able to enjoy these enchanting cats.

I love them and sometimes I feel they love me, perhaps.

Alberta


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Alberta, your tale brought tears to my eyes. If only there were more people in this world like you, earth would be a better place. I am truly sorry you went through such a bad time with your past cats, you can rest assured that you did everything you could for them and more. They await you at the Rainbow Bridge. 

We do need to cherish every precious moment with our loved ones, and make sure they know how much we love and apprecaite them. You never know what is around the corner, after all.

I look forward to hearing more about your cats, and can we see some pics?

Ems x


----------



## Alberta (May 27, 2004)

emma_pen said:


> ... and can we see some pics?


Sure  and I really proudly present them!




First of both, Caballito, a real cardbord-fan: 












and Master of magic eyes :wink: 













And than Matou, he seems to be a little boy, because if you look at the photo, behind the ball there is a liittle wooden locomotive and it's one of his dearest toys, pay attention to the paw on the loc and his look 












And the little pic in my signature, that's Mariechen, my little princess.


----------



## _Alberta_ (May 22, 2020)

Matou died in November 2018 in the age of 15 years of cancer, Caballito last lived as a single cat (deaf and toothless) and died on 2. april 2020 in my arms, the vet came to my house. He also died of cancer. Caballito died 2 weeks before his 18th birthday.
Since some weeks here lives a 14 years old tomcat called Tommy. He's a care cat, I don't know if it's the right word, I took him from the shelter and I look after him.
Tommy is diagnosed/ he has the diagnosis by IBD. Obviously he enjoys to live here and he quickly accepted it as his home. 
Hopefully he'll be able to spend a few happy years with me.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I also have had cats go to cancer. Some were old, some were younger. Very sad.

Bless you for your loving heart. I hope you and Tommy have good years ahead!


----------

